# One factor of why Uber riders don't tip



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Once an impression is formed, it's remarkably difficult to get people to come around to a different way of thinking. In the beginning, Uber set the no tipping expectation. That was when rates were higher and company on kept 15%. Then they cut rates and raised the company's take but still stuck with the no tipping policy.

This research points out that people stick to wrong conclusions, even when faced with the certain knowledge they have been mislead.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds

_"Once formed," the researchers observed dryly, "impressions are remarkably perseverant."_

Even in the app today Uber reminds pax that tipping is not necessary, probably one of the more routine d!ck moves by Uber. Instead of recognizing the reality and taking some responsibility for changing the tip culture, Uber is sticking with the perception they helped created.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldnt argue with uber too much. Uber will eventually be reduced to the worst workforce on the planet. Eventually it will be too late to turn around this trainwreck in progress. Those or us who see it coming stand to benefit. Let them keep pushing their agenda. It sets their course for a derailment they will not be able to get out of. Their investors one day will have a sleepless night. When that happens uber is toast. People will run for the exists and tbeir drivers will be ready to strike the final blow as their riders switch to the alternatives without a 2nd thought.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> I wouldnt argue with uber too much. Uber will eventually be reduced to the worst workforce on the planet. Eventually it will be too late to turn around this trainwreck in progress. Those or us who see it coming stand to benefit. Let them keep pushing their agenda. It sets their course for a derailment they will not be able to get out of. Their investors one day will have a sleepless night. When that happens uber is toast. People will run for the exists and tbeir drivers will be ready to strike the final blow as their riders switch to the alternatives without a 2nd thought.


Like what is happening... right now,


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Who tips the most?

For me it has been retired people, by far. Go figure. On the other hand, I have never had a tip from a non retirement age woman. Even the ones coming out of $500,000 to million dollar houses in business attire, even after I have hauled their luggage to the car for their Airport trip, and unloaded it to the curb at the Airport. Everyone else has fallen between these two extremes.

What is your experience?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah women dont tip unless they are raised in the burbs and are married to conservatives. The women in my extended family are all republicans (parrots is a better description). High i.q. but comoletely devoid of politics. They all tip for everything. Its generally a conservative nature to tip. Lefties especially in the cities cant be "bothered" to tip


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

not true..... just this week I had 3 sets of passengers to and from FLL airport and all bragged make america great again and non of them tipped....
generally people in the service industry tip and independent business owners......people on salaries and trips for business rarely tip...because they can't get a receipt..so they tell me,,,,I do believe making people aware and putting in the app a tipping option and a fee $1 per bag would be great



Side Hustle said:


> Who tips the most?
> 
> For me it has been retired people, by far. Go figure. On the other hand, I have never had a tip from a non retirement age woman. Even the ones coming out of $500,000 to million dollar houses in business attire, even after I have hauled their luggage to the car for their Airport trip, and unloaded it to the curb at the Airport. Everyone else has fallen between these two extremes.
> 
> What is your experience?


absolutely true..... the older generation values service and appreciates you're clean car and your handling of their luggage....people under 25 just Don't....to them we are the bus service of the internet


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

A five star rating is the best tip I can imagine


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Poor people tip the most. I've taken rich folks that play golf and have expensive habits to very large homes and no tip. They even tell me they can afford Uberx as they don't want someone else in the car but get this, the key to no tip, they take Uber because its cheap.

I've had business men coming out of meetings, going to hotels, going to the airport, carry their luggage, thank you sir, have a nice flight, NO TIP.

Then I get some girl from the hood, visiting her friend in Lynn the city of Sin, and having to take her to a bad neighborhood in roxbury at night, and she tips me $10, the most I ever got, and she doesn't have much, believe me.

Another kid just the other day, he is only 22. His dad used to make him work hard and take all his money to pay for the house, every dollar he made his dad took. Now he is with his mother (I guess they are separated) and his mother lets him keep his work money he told me he might have $200 a week to himself to spend. That man tips me 2 bucks on a line fare or $8.

Sad but it seems to be the case. You expect everyone to tip like they do when they go out to eat, or take a taxi or order a drink at the bar, but for some reason people riding Uber or Lyft many times don't. Lyft is better than Uber for sure, Uber tips are rare.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> A five star rating is the best tip I can imagine


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh yeah, take that all the way to the bank!

I'm five star rated, who are you?

-=>Raja.


----------

